# What's your dream FOH



## Eboy87 (Aug 1, 2005)

If you could get any equipment you wanted for your FOH position, what would it be?

To the best of my knowledge, here's what I'd want

Mixer:
DigiDesign VENUE, which includes the snake from stage to mixer and pro tools recording

FOH rack:
a couple 'a Lexicon PCM 91's and 81's, and maybe a 960L for efx and reverb
DBX Driverack 4800
DBX 160's compressors
DBX 1070 gates

Speakers:
JBL Vertec line array

Amps:
QSC

Misc. 
One of those tall rolly chairs, since we have nothing close to it in our booth, and I think they're cool

Now, I'd like to see what you'd want


----------



## Fusiondude (Aug 2, 2005)

*Dream FOH*

Mixer:
Midas XL4

FOH Rack:
Processing by Drawmer & Klark Teknik
EFX by Lexicon, TC Electronic & Yamaha

Mics:
Sennheiser 5000 series wireless
Neumann
AKG
Sennheiser
Shure

Amps:
Crest
QSC

FOH Speakers:
Clair Brothers P4 Arrays complimented w/ Martin Audio subs

Misc:
Aeron Chairs


----------



## mbenonis (Aug 2, 2005)

An excellent list, EBoy87! However, I find it very interesting that you want to use QSC amps with the VerTec arrays - usually one uses Crown MA-5000 or I-Tech amps because of the horsepower required. Speaking of which, I would *LOVE* to work with the I-Tech amps.


----------



## Eboy87 (Aug 2, 2005)

Yeah, i was having second thoughts about them. I'm going to change my answer to Crown I-Tech (that is the one that networks to control DSP and preformance, right).


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, if you're going VerTec, it's certainly worth considering getting them with the DrivePack setup that JBL now sells for them. It's a team effort between a number of their sister companies, dbx on the processing end, I can't remember who makes the amp offhand. They come mounted on the back of the new DP VerTec cabs, or you can get retrofit kits to turn standard VerTec cabs into powered models.


----------



## mbenonis (Aug 3, 2005)

Andy_Leviss said:


> Well, if you're going VerTec, it's certainly worth considering getting them with the DrivePack setup that JBL now sells for them. It's a team effort between a number of their sister companies, dbx on the processing end, I can't remember who makes the amp offhand. They come mounted on the back of the new DP VerTec cabs, or you can get retrofit kits to turn standard VerTec cabs into powered models.



Crown makes the amplifier component, and it's the same technology as the I-Tech amplifiers. While I have worked with the VerTec's, I have not yet seen VerTec's equipped with DrivePacks.


----------



## The_Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Crown, dbx, AKG, Lexicon, BSS, JBL, DOD, Digitech, infinity, and others are all owned by Harman International (think Harman Kardon).

Midas, KT, Ev, Audiocom, Dynacord, Vega, etc are all owned by Telex.

Any other large audio groups out there?


----------



## Fusiondude (Aug 3, 2005)

Mackie, EAW, EAW Commercial, Tapco, Ampeg, Crate, Crate Audio, Alvarez, Rhythm Art, MarketPlace, Knilling and Austin are owned by Loud Technologies Inc.

AKG, Amek, Lexicon, Soundcraft and Spirit by Soundcraft are also owned by Harman International.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Aug 3, 2005)

Although a software company, SIA is also owned by Loud.


----------



## Inaki2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Console:
CADAC J-Type w/automation

Processing:
Lexicom 960L
TC Electronics M2000
Eventide H8000
Drawmer DS404
BSS 901
dbx 162SL

Speakers:
Nexo GeoT and CD18 subs
Camco Amplifiers
Lake Contour Processing


----------



## the_dude (Aug 16, 2005)

The I-techs are an interesting thought with a lot of potential but really aren't that great in my experience. So far we've had two blow a set of transistors under a minimal load. The network interface is also shaky at best.


----------



## avkid (Aug 16, 2005)

56 Channel Soundcraft Series Five


----------



## mbenonis (Aug 16, 2005)

the_dude said:


> The I-techs are an interesting thought with a lot of potential but really aren't that great in my experience. So far we've had two blow a set of transistors under a minimal load. The network interface is also shaky at best.



This surprises me greatly. Crown, in my experience, has always turned out quality products which have passed a rigorous testing cycle. Have you contacted someone at Crown about this, and if so, what was their response?

As far as the IQnet goes, I do agree that it can be unreliable at times - I've seen it freeze up for a second or two more times than I can count. Has anyone approached Crown about this issue?


----------



## the_dude (Aug 16, 2005)

They are both being shipped back to crown. It'll be interesting to see what they have to say. At the time of the incident, the dust covers actaully blew off the front. I wasn't around at the time but apparently it was about as loud as a .22.


----------



## ricc0luke (Aug 16, 2005)

(1)dbx DBX480 Loudspeaker Management Processor
(1)dbx AFS-224 Strereo/Dual Mono Feedback Suppression Processor
(2)dbx Blem 3231L Dual 31-Band Graphic Equalizer
(2)dbx 120A Subharmonic Synth
(12+)dbx ProVocal Vocal Strip
(1)Furman AR-1215 AC Line Regulator
(1)Pioneer CMX-3000 Dual Rackmount CD Player

(1) Mackie Onyx 3280 Premium 32-Channel Analog Live Sound Console

(12+)Shure SLX Wireless Mics

A crap load of Crown or maybe QSC amps.

JBL Speakers.



(as you might be able to tell... I am a BIG dbx fan!)


----------



## The_Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

ricc0luke said:


> (as you might be able to tell... I am a BIG dbx fan!)



Yep, that must be why you requested blemished gear by them.


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Aug 16, 2005)

Everyone loves dbx.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Aug 16, 2005)

My dream console for my high school, anyway would be a Midas Verona 48 Channel.


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 16, 2005)

im not a big sound guy but i would love to have a midas


----------



## jammers (Aug 20, 2005)

*dream Foh*

(designed for live music)

Midas XL3

2xXTA DP224
1xXTA GQ600

2x DBX 162SL
8x DBX 160a
6x Drawmer DS201

1xYamaha Spx 2000
1xYamaha Pro R3
2xYamaha Rev500

QSC Powerlights
Funktion-One resoluion 5's 
Funktion-One F218's 
*or*
L`accoustic Vdosc (depending on venue dimensions, not outdoors!)

Mics:
kick- audix D6
snare top- beta 57
snare bot- sm57
high hat- sennheiser K3
toms- beta 98
ride- sennheiser K3
overheads- akg414
bass di- bss active di
bass mic- beta 52
guitars (elec)- sennhesier MD421 and Sm57
guitars (acc)- akg c1000
sax- beta98
trumpet- sm57
bongo,congas- audix F10
misc- sm57, sm58, beta57 or c1000
vocals- audix OM7 


Certainly wouldnt moan driving that system!

J


----------



## jammers (Aug 20, 2005)

Forgot to add my Behringer Ultrabass Pro, I love it!!


----------



## Inaki2 (Aug 20, 2005)

The iTech blowing is certainly weird, I have used them a lot and they've become one of my favorites along with lab.gruppen and Camco.
As fo rthe HiQ Net, as most softwares its in its childhood and many of the bugs will be worked out as the time goes by. Especially in this industry where replicating what we put the equipment through is hard.
Crown has a great service and an amazing R&D department, I doubt they'll fail to identify the problems with your amps and solve any issues. After all, you may have just gotten 2 from a bad batch of transistors and nothing more.


----------



## TassieBogan (Aug 24, 2005)

propmonkey said:


> im not a big sound guy but i would love to have a midas



We have one ATM for our college production but it's the 40 channel version.

Our ideal would be : Consoles - Midas XL4 
Midas XL250

Processing - Klark Teknik DN9340 and 9344 Helix EQ's 
Klark Teknik DN9848 Speaker Processors
DBX 266XL compressor\gate

Amplification - Crest pro9200 6500w amps

Speakers - (presuming you wouldn't have to fit them in our theatre) EV X-Array

If they did have to fit - Dynacord Cobra Line Array


----------



## Hughesie (Aug 28, 2005)

Simple

Midas XL4

(and that's me)


----------



## JasonH (Sep 3, 2005)

> (12+)Shure SLX Wireless Mics



Why SLX? why not ulx?


----------



## JasonH (Sep 3, 2005)

For my former highschool I would get:

FOH Console: 
Midas Venice 32ch or Two 01v's linked

Centre Cluster:
Meyer Sound M1D Ultra-Compact Curvilinear Array, x 8 two sets of 4
http://meyersound.com/mseries/m1d/index.htm

Left/Right FOH:
UPA-1P : Compact Wide Coverage Loudspeaker, One per side
http://meyersound.com/products/ultraseries/upa-1p/index.htm

Sub: 
Meyer Sound M2d Subs, one would probably be enough.
http://meyersound.com/mseries/m2d-sub/index.htm

Wedges:
Meyer Sound UM-100p Wide Coverage Stage Monitor
http://meyersound.com/products/ultraseries/um-100p/index.htm

EQ:
Klark Teknik Helix
http://www.klarkteknik.com/dn9340.htm

Wireless: 
Shure UHF, 20 units, 20 beltpacks, 5 sm58's, 5 beta 58's, 5 beta 87's, 5 guitar cords.

CD Player:
Marantz 

As for the rest of my foh rack. I'd want to play around to decide what I want.


----------



## Soundguybs (Sep 4, 2005)

Yamaha PM7D thats it for front of house (maybe some Vocie FX but thats it) THe board will do anything else i would want.


----------



## koncept (Sep 4, 2005)

For my 2nd old high school, a mackie 48 8 8 insttead of the two 16's we have that arent linked correctly (not "linkable")

add a center cluster and 2 mid clusters on each side
jbl speakers

1 dbx driver rack 480
1 alesis midiverb4
2 itech amps

for the college im at, digidesign venue with dual stage racks, itech amps, jbl speaker
2 dbx driver rack 480's
the rest of the processing can be done in the console


----------



## Christopher (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmm hi guys, just signed up today.
My absoloute ideal setup would be something like:

Two Digico D5's linked for FOH and Monitors, or a PM5D
Meyer M3D/vDosc array. 
Crown MA5000's or some nice QSC
Yamaha SPX2000
TC M2000

General mic list:
Drums: C414's, e904's, SM57, AE3000, e901/beta 91 (you can probably guess whats used where)

Vox: e935/Beta58/Beta87/KMS105. 
Bass: Active DI
Guitar: e906/Beta57


I've got a fairly long list of this kind of thing, if anyone's interested just give me a shout


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2005)

koncept said:


> the two 16's we have that arent linked correctly (not "linkable")



What do you mean by non-linkable?


----------



## koncept (Sep 6, 2005)

like there are several consolse available that sell a proprietary link cable so that the say second board of 16 becomse 17-32 and goes out of board ones main outs with out using any of the other ins/outs on the board
http://www.allen-heath.com/veterans/downloads/gl2_syslink_apps.pdf -page two in that is what i am talking about

are linked by going straight to the amp from each board i think. ideal i would like somethink like the allen & heath solution, but if not using a stereo in on one of the boards would be better...


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2005)

Why not connect the main outs of each to a small mixer with two stereo channels? The right outputs on one channel and the left outputs on the other.


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Sep 6, 2005)

You can do this avkid, but it is not ideal, as you have more places for the audio to clip and mute groups, etc. would not work between the two boards.


----------



## koncept (Sep 6, 2005)

simply because we dont have the money. I wish we did, it would be much easier. - idealy a dj mixer and use that for the two boards and a pa in only that way they dont need to use two separate systems as we do now.


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2005)

Foxinabox10 said:


> You can do this avkid, but it is not ideal, as you have more places for the audio to clip and mute groups, etc. would not work between the two boards.



This is a cheap, viable solution for the cash strapped individual or business.


----------



## herr_highbrau (Dec 18, 2005)

*My Ideal System*

This is for a mega mega concert!

Mixer: 
Midas XL4 - Oh yeah!
Possibly a Series 5 for a smaller concert
2x Venice 320s for the Support Band

FOH Rack: 
Klark Technic Processing
XTA Processing
Lexicon/Yamaha FX
That nice Denon DJ CD Player!

Mics: 
Shure UHF Radios
Shure Wired Mics
(Lots of both the above) 

Amps: 
D&B D12s. At least 40,000 watts worth!
Rope C Control 

FOH Speakers: 
Q and C Series from D&B. Lots of them

Misc: 
A 19" Rack Mountable Mini Fridge capable of storing lots of 2l Bottles of Irn Bru
A Slightly elevated mix position. I'm sometimes too short to see over the crowds  

And lots of very experienced crew! That would just be great


----------



## sound_nerd (Dec 18, 2005)

Console: Midas Legend 3000

Processing: DBX (driverack 480, compressors/limiters/gates) TC Electronics, and Yamaha

Mics: Shure, AKG, Sennheiser (evo wireless)

Amps: Crown MacroTech

Speakers for ground stack shows: Transparence HD215 tops, NAC218 subs

Speakers for flown shows: DAS line array (powered)


----------



## soundlight (Dec 18, 2005)

10/07/08 - My list got updated. See next page.

However, to humor those of you who want something funny, here's my old list, before I'd ever mixed on anything above a 16-channel soundcraft:

*Console*: Midas Legend 3000 or Soundcraft MH4 (& Midas XL88 matrix with either)
*Processing*: DBX Driverack 480's w/480R remote (31 flying faders), DBX 1066's, Presonus ACP 88's, KT DN370 EQ's and half a dozen Lexicon MPX-110's
*Amps*: Crown I-Tech
*Speakers*: JBL VT4889 Vertec Line Array w/VT4880 subs & SRX 712M's for monitors
*Mics*:
-Drums: Shure SM-94's, SM-57, Audix D6, Beyerdynamic clip-on tom mics
-Wireless: Shure UHF-R Wireless (vox & guitar/bass)
-Instruments: Audix I-5's, Shure Beta-57's and Beta 98's
-Vox: Audix OM-7's and VX-10's
*DI*: Countryman Type 85 DI boxes
*Stands*: K&M
*Snake*: Roland RSS Digital Snake
*Cables*: Rapco Road Hog cloth-covered cables
*Media playback*:
-Tascam 322 cassette deck
-Tascam MD-350 minidisc player/recorder
-Tascam CD-A630 3CD/Single cassette
-Tascam CD-01U PRO CD player
-Tascam TU-690 FM Tuner
*Misc*: 
-TTKP Golden Eagle tool kit (to repair anything & everything)
-Rack w/KVM drawers, computer, TV, Fridge, & a fold-out table on the side of it
-Comfortable, high stools (with wheels)
-Beyerdynamic headphones
-Littlite console lights & flexible littlite racklights for all racks
-Midas easytilt
-One heck of a crew
That officially took too long.
I went to every single manufacturer website in my sound bookmarks folder to doublecheck that list.


----------



## BNBSound (Dec 18, 2005)

Mix:
Allen & Heath ML-5000

Drive:
Rane Dual 31 band graph
Pair of Distressor comps
DriveRack 260

Outboard:
TC M-One
Rev 500
SPX-90 (Just for a chuckle)
Presonus ACP-88 comps (Utility)
Distressor (Lead Vox)
JoeMeek (Kick)
DBX 166x (Kick)
DBX 215 Graphs (Vox)

Racks:
QSC Powerlights

Stacks:
EAW LA's


----------



## avkid (Dec 20, 2005)

Shure UHF-R Wireless mics definitely.


----------



## len (Dec 20, 2005)

mbenonis said:


> An excellent list, EBoy87! However, I find it very interesting that you want to use QSC amps with the VerTec arrays - usually one uses Crown MA-5000 or I-Tech amps because of the horsepower required. Speaking of which, I would *LOVE* to work with the I-Tech amps.



The sound guys I work with use that, vertec and crown I-tech, and say they are very happy with them. I asked one guy about Crown a couple months ago (remembering the old 9001's) and he said a lot of people were not as impressed with them since Peavey bot them out. Don't know if any of that about Crown is true or not.

My dream is basically what I have now. LightJockey on my Compac with some custom upgrades; Planar touchscreen; Fingers; wireless mouse. 

I'm still shopping for a wireless remote focus tablet, either a pda or an airpanel, etc., but that's not a real necessity. Other than that I'm really happy with what I have.

Edit: Just ordered a Viewsonic Airpanel 100 to do remote focus stuff. Have to make a couple computer upgrades. Will keep you posted.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 2, 2006)

FOH: Mackie 32x8

Processing: DBX drive rack, Peavey feedback ferret, a few of those awesome beheringer 4 channel gate, comp, limiters...THEY CAN DO 4 CHANNELS!!!

Amps: Deca's. All Deca's.

Speakers: Yamaha S115V. Like 40 per side. And those cute powered Mackie subs.

Monitors: Those really cool speakers that strap on to mic stands.

Mics: Sampson. That's it and that's all.

Misc: One of those cool shirts that tell people not to talk to you.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 2, 2006)

the_dude said:


> And those cute powered Mackie subs.



dude, you need to get out more


----------



## koncept (Jan 2, 2006)

I am glad im not the only one who doesnt think mackie is the greatest...


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 2, 2006)

I really hope the dude isn't serious. As he said himself, you might be a redneck, if you think Mackie and Behringer are the greatest. 

BTW, 40 Yammie boxes a side would sound terrible!

I guess I never did this myself...

Console: Digidesign Venue

Speakers and Amps:
L'Acoustics v-Dosc, and L'Acoustics Amps

DSP: I must say that I have no idea what is needed for this application. Probably some kind of v-dosc specific processor.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 2, 2006)

i have the onyx series from mackie, not bad for the price, but i really wish i could afford an A&H


----------



## koncept (Jan 2, 2006)

i will agree for the money they are nice, but if you can afford to spend more, do it.

i cannot imagine 40 speakers to a side. that would either a) too much power draw
b) signal cancelation would occur


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 2, 2006)

true on the 40 speakers. I could also see weight becoming a problem


----------



## koncept (Jan 2, 2006)

i wasn;t even considering those being flown....


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 2, 2006)

i'm talking about ground stacked


----------



## soundlight (Jan 2, 2006)

Yes. Forty "yammies" a side would sound terrible. And I'd take somethin' like a soundcraft, a&h or midas over a mackie ANY day. And samson mics are OK, but some of their condensers are highly prone to feedback and add too much line hum. And JBL's, EAW's or EV's kill mackie speakers any day. Well. I guess that I research this stuff too much. I could get that setup (maybe eight instead of forty yammies) for a reasonably cheap price from the local rental house.


----------



## koncept (Jan 2, 2006)

I havent worked with soundcraft equipment, but we are in need of a new board. i want the midas 320 or another a & h, but money dictates many things. how are the sound crafts.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 2, 2006)

The fact that anyone took that seriously is amazing. 
My typical desk is a midas, crest, or yamaha.
Processing by Bss.
Outboard by Summit, Focusright, BSS, Eventitde, Yamaha, Drawmer, KT.
Speakers by Eaw, EV, Nexo.
Amps by Crown, QSC
(This isn't my first Rodeo.)


----------



## AVGuyAndy (Jan 2, 2006)

Perhaps what is more amazing is your lack of humor?


----------



## the_dude (Jan 2, 2006)

I have an amazing sense of humor. I wouldn't have spent 15 minutes trying to find the worse equipment possible if I didn't think someone would get a laugh out of it.


----------



## Radman (Jan 5, 2006)

We have the Soundcraft LXII and it is nice. I'd say Soundcraft is a pretty decent brand.


----------



## soundlight (Jan 5, 2006)

soundcraft is nice. we have a soundcraft Spirit-8, and it's really nice. Especially with 8 groups and a full meter bridge. The full meter bridge is the best part.


----------



## koncept (Jan 5, 2006)

i would love to have a full meter bridge....


----------



## soundlight (Jan 5, 2006)

the only thing is that right now, we can either pick 16ch with full MB or try to upgrade to a cheaper soundcraft w/24ch and no MB. i'll take 16 w/mb.


----------



## len (Jan 5, 2006)

koncept said:


> I am glad im not the only one who doesnt think mackie is the greatest...



Again, I'm no sound guy, and I haven't heard them, but a lot of the sound guys I know really like the Mackie 1801 powered sub. Especially compared to the JBL M-Pro. Not for everything, and certainly not for concerts, but for a dj, or a small room, etc., they say it's way better than the JBL counterpart.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 5, 2006)

Something to think about...The Midas Heritage 2k, arguably one of the best board made, doesn't have a full meter bridge.


----------



## Eboy87 (Feb 19, 2006)

OK, I was bored lately during study hall, and want to change my mind about the console I picked. 

I think I'd rather like to have a DiGiCo D5, and I'd like to switch my amps to Crown.

Anyone here ever worked with a D5?


----------



## PATech (Feb 20, 2006)

My dream FOH would be:

Console: (kind of a toss-up here, any high quality console would do just fine)
Analog: Midas XL4 (this is a dream, right!)
Digital: Yamaha PM1D

Speakers: Martin Audio W8L Line Array

Amplifiers: Lab.gruppen, Crown Macro-tech, or Crest

Processing: Lake Contour or BSS Omnidrive 
DBX 160 compressors
Yamaha SPX2000 effects units
Klark Teknik DN360 Graphic EQ's 
Whatever else was needed for the specific event 

So that's definitely a dream. If only... (Immagines death of university's EV Deltamax rig)


----------



## soundman1024 (Feb 21, 2006)

Console: Probably a Midas Herritage 2000 (Best console I can speak of with experience, and I like the big gain knob) with a monitor console to match, and a good monitor operator

Dynamics: dbx Gates/Comps though I would like a few TC Electronic Triple C's

Effects: I'm not too knowledgable, but I have heard some Lexicon verbs that I have liked, not sure what I would use for delay

Processing: At least one parametric EQ to the amp racks, and a 1/3 octave graphic EQ, as well as one 1/3 octave EQ per monitor mix (IEMs included)

Amps: Crowns have done pretty well for me.

Speakers: I'm not too picky, EAW, JBL, or even some Meyer's since they already have my last name on them.


I'm not too picky. Someone good at audio can get good sound without the best equipment. Good equipment certainly does help though.


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 22, 2006)

I really would love to try out Allen & Heath's new iLive consoles (their first foray into digital mixing)
http://www.allen-heath.com/US/news_story.asp?view=229


----------



## avkid (Feb 24, 2006)

While we are dreaming, one of the yet to named or really finished Midas digital desks.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh, and dreaming about analog, a CADAC R-type for FOH and a CADAC M-type for monitors!


----------



## avkid (Apr 7, 2006)

avkid said:


> While we are dreaming, one of the yet to named or really finished Midas digital desks.



It now has a name and a face: the Midas XL-8

http://www.midasconsoles.com/xl8.html


----------



## koncept (Apr 7, 2006)

that looks like a nice console to be dreaming about...


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 7, 2006)

hmm.... I just want some new speakers. at this point, anything will do. Maybe a couple nice subs to put under the stage, and a few of them bendy lights that i could somehow jerry rig onto the board. O ya...did i mention the rookie in a can? Just keep in fridge til needed, pop the top, and you can get anything you need from that far away cage. Or instant entertainment...


----------



## saxman0317 (Apr 7, 2006)

koncept said:


> that looks like a nice console to be dreaming about...



personally though...id rather have the H4000.... more knobs. I like to have that analog visual, and it looks more impressive


----------



## avkid (Apr 8, 2006)

saxman0317 said:


> personally though...id rather have the H4000.... more knobs. I like to have that analog visual, and it looks more impressive



Are you serious? There are many more flashy lights to look at on the XL8!


----------



## soundlight (Apr 8, 2006)

Ha...flashy lights and impressive knobs. I just like the layout of analog consoles. I like the ability to change and move everything by hand and not have to go through two or three pages to open up an EQ section. Even if it's easier to access, I also like to be able to see ALL of my settings out in front of me, and not have to switch between pages of channels.


----------



## koncept (Apr 8, 2006)

i'd like a combination of the two with alot of cords all over the place. i think out board gear would also make it more impressive but personaly i would rather just move a nice board (venue...) around and have cords all over with that there.


----------



## audioslavematt (Apr 8, 2006)

I hope analog consoles never go away. I'm not a big fan of digital consoles. I've seen one-too-many light board crashes.


----------



## Andy_Leviss (Apr 9, 2006)

I used to think I liked analog better..."I don't want to have to select what channel and EQ band I want before I can twirl the knobs, that's so slow." Then I mixed on various consoles, including the 02R, DM2000, DM1000, and PM1D. When you really try it, you'll find it takes the same amount--if not more--of time to find the right row, find the right knob in the dozens in that channel, and twirl it as it does to hit the channel you want, hit the band you want, and twirl the knob.

In fact, to certain extents, I actually find the single band EQ section with the band select buttons on the DM1000 quicker to use than the separate knobs per band section on the DM2000 and PM1D (although, comparably, the PM1D is easier than the DM2000, since the PM has three knobs per band, whereas the DM2000 uses two knobs, one of which toggles between Q and freq). 

It definitely took some getting used to, but after mixing on it for a while, I came to appreciate it. If you know what buttons to push, I think that the cleaner interface is worth it. I firmly agree that it should be a max of one button beyond the channel select to get to anything, but I don't mind that one push. And all the good consoles don't bury stuff below tons of menus...those are just the smaller dated consoles. Most current models strike a great balance between the clutter of a knob-per-function interface and an over-streamlined digital system.

--A


----------



## soundlight (Apr 9, 2006)

HA! I just went and did my "homework" on digital consoles by going over the main yamaha models and watching all parts of the video for the M7CL. I think that the reason I like analog is that it's the only thing that I've worked on. I looked over most of the models, and most of them had some things that were not available at all times, or some things that I didn't like, but the M7CL seems to have it. It's got the instant-access eqs, dynamics, mix sends, etc. all available from individual dedicated knobs next to the display. Push a button, and a channel comes up, and you don't have to go any farther to operate it. I also like the double-stacked fader layout, and the metering of all the channels. I didn't like the PM5D because you could only view half of the channels on faders at once, but each channel has an individual fader AND meter on the M7CL. You can also take control of banks of 8 channels, giving you an overview of all 8 channels and quick access to all of them. I also like the additional meter bridge that you can get to go across the top so that you can view all mix send and matrix outputs. I'm just a control freak, and I have to be able to access everything really quickly. And the M7CL is the only one of the Yamaha range that I've seen that has all the features that I'm looking for. It even has built-in GEQ and effects racks, and you can see your whole effects/eq setup in a Rack form really quickly. You can also control the GEQ with the channel faders, wich I think is really cool.

So, if given the chance (on an M7CL, no less) I figure that I could get used to it pretty quickly. It's just my comfort zone right now.

P.S. - I also looked at all the Mackie TT24 videos, and that actually seemed pretty user-friendly as well, just like all the rest of the Mackie products. I have yet to take an in-depth look at the Allen & Heath or the Midas releases.


----------



## cm231805 (Apr 25, 2006)

Desk: Yamaha PM5D

Mains: L-Acoustics V-Dosc and DV-Dosc with D&B Audio Teknik B2 Subs

Amps: Lab. Gruppen.

Processing: Lake Contour

Mics: Neumann, Shure, Sennheiser, Audio Technica


that's what i'm working with now, so i might as well stick with it.


----------



## nicsim (Oct 3, 2008)

Console - DiGiCo SD7

Speakers - Adamson Y axis with Adamson T21 Subs

Amplification - Lab-Gruppen

Processing - Dolby Lake, Klark Tecknik, Meyer Galileo, Aviom, BSS Audio

Effects - Lexicon

Mics - Neumann, Shure, Sennheiser, Audio-Technica, Sound Field, Scheops, Earthworks, AKG


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 3, 2008)

In the context of a "dream Foh four our theatre" I would have:


Console: Yamaha LS9-32 clocked by an Appogee Big Ben

Processing: Meyer Galileo

Speakers: Meyer M'eodie or UPQ-1P with USW Subs, in a LCR A/B configuration, UPM-1p (for fills and fx), MJR 212 Monitors, and UPJ and MM-4XP for additional FX speakers

Mics:
-Wireless: Shure UR1M Wireless with DPA 4060 and 4061 mic elements with helical antenna
-Instruments: Shure: SM 57, SM 58, Beta 98, Beta 57, Beta 91, Beta 52, KSM 137, KSM 32, KSM 9, Beyer M88TG, AKG 414, and Sennheiser 609.
DI's: Klark Technic active DI's

Snake: Yamaha's new digital snake (shipping in January), or Lightviper (keep it all digital for a cleaner FOH)

Playback:
SFX Software with 8 channel sound card
Tascam MD-CD1
Tascam CDRW 950

Lucky for us, we have a good deal of theis gear already
~Dave


----------



## museav (Oct 3, 2008)

Since we're apparently resurrecting a 2-1/2 year old thread, my dream FOH would be defined by it fitting the application and users perfectly, the brand or model numbers involved don't matter as long as it is the right solution and that will vary for every application. Oh, and since it is a dream FOH, it would be someone like Dave Rat mixing, the most crucial piece in any system.

I am sort of dismayed by the almost unanimous preference towards line arrays when they really are a poor choice for many venues. Guess the dream FOH would include designing the venue around the audio system rather than the other way around has to happen in the real world!


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 3, 2008)

museav said:


> I am sort of dismayed by the almost unanimous preference towards line arrays when they really are a poor choice for many venues.




There was no indication of venue in the OP. It is completely imaginary, or idealistic. You can look at it as people are just looking to play around with line arrays, something a lot of theatre people are not able to do. 

~Dave


----------



## avkid (Oct 4, 2008)

Oohh fun time again.

Console: can't possibly choose one
Analog- APB Dynasonics Spectra Ti 56 channel
Digital- Allen & Heath iLive (full system including the iLive 176 control surface)

Processing: Dolby Lake(for now anyway)

Speakers: if you don't know, you haven't been paying attention.

Mics: Shure UHF-R assortment (lav and handheld)
Wired mics would be a mix of Heil and Sennheiser


Playback:
(2)Mac Pro with 4TB HD, 32 GB DIMM Memory
(always need a backup)


----------



## waynehoskins (Oct 4, 2008)

museav said:


> Oh, and since it is a dream FOH, it would be someone like Dave Rat mixing, the most crucial piece in any system.



Absolutely.

The PA can be pretty, the console can be pretty, but if the knobs are not in the right places, it can still suck.

For me, I'm an analog guy. I like mixing on A&H GL or ML series, and line arrays are neat but overrated, so I'll go with something like 650s or anything Renkus over MTL1Xs. Power, give me Macros or Micros. Graph, DN360; comps, 166A and ACP88; alignment delay, Rane AD22D. Wireless, Sennheiser transmitters with Mke2s (most importantly, on non-interfering frequencies).


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 5, 2008)

Mixer:
Allen & Heath iLive (

FOH rack:
BSS Soundweb London
Rane 3 way stereo/5 way mono crossover
Dell Poweredge Rack Server
Apple Xserve
Yamaha SPX 90
Roland SDE 1000 Delay
Alesis Quadraverb 2
DBX 4 channel gate
DBX 266XL 2 channel gate/comp.
DBX 166XL Stereo Gate/Comp/Lim
DBX 2231, 2 channel 31 Band EQ

Speakers:
Clair Bros. Audio
i-4B Speaker System

Amps:
Lab.gruppen LA48


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 5, 2008)

avkid said:


> Playback:
> (2)Mac Pro with 4TB HD, 32 GB DIMM Memory
> (always need a backup)



how about 2 xserves?

then it will all fit into your rack nicely and the xserves put on a nice light show also


----------



## soundlight (Oct 5, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Mixer:
> Allen & Heath iLive (
> 
> FOH rack:
> ...



Does the iLive not have dynamics processing onboard? Also, why mix the DBX XL gear with an iLive? Come on, at least 1046s and 1066s if you're going analog with dynamics processing!
----------------------------------------------------------------------
OK, I'll play. I refuse to list anything that I wouldn't be able to walk up and already use or learn in a very short amount of time on this list:

M7CL-48 for FOH. Linked to an LS9-16 that remotes in for handling the effects returns (so I can have independent faders for that) as well as a recording mix. Playback/record rack would have a CD01U Pro, a Marantz PMD570, an AudioFire 12, and a Yamaha DME 4ioC and 8oC. Effects rack would have a Yamaha SPX 2000 and a Lexicon PCM 91, and another DME 4ioC. The snake would be a digital snake, most likely Cobranet based, but I couldn't give you a model because I haven't had enough experience with any of them to decide. Considering it's an M7, the venue can't be that big (no one ever said your dream FOH had to fill a stadium!), so QSC Wideline-10 arrays for speakers, with EV QRx 218s subs. Amps would be QSC Powerlight 3. Mics would be a mix of Shure, Sennheiser, and Audix, with Sennheiser wireless systems. Processing would be via the now-discontinued DBX Driverack 480 with a 480R for remoting the graphic EQs. Computer would be a rackmount Dell R5400 with software for linking to the consoles, the Audiofire, the wireless, and the Cobranet snake. Switching for Cobranet and control networks via good ol' Linksys business-grade stuff.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 5, 2008)

soundlight said:


> Does the iLive not have dynamics processing onboard? Also, why mix the DBX XL gear with an iLive? Come on, at least 1046s and 1066s if you're going analog with dynamics processing!



i prefer outboard processing the good ol' way


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 6, 2008)

Alex, why the CBA?

L'Acoustics amps are rebadged lab gruppen in case you were not aware...

If we're going digital snakes, I'll take Optocore please, with the expanded beam connectors.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 6, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> Alex, why the CBA?



Well this is a dream foh, and no one specified what kind of event its for so i thought i would go for something that is well proven in touring circuits


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hughesie89 said:


> Well this is a dream foh, and no one specified what kind of event its for so i thought i would go for something that is well proven in touring circuits



No comment your honour...

I tend to think that the CBA i4 filled a purpose when they created it what 20, 30 years ago?


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 6, 2008)

*mutters underbreath* meyer sound


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 6, 2008)

alright fine, i give up

Adamson Y18's

HAPPY

may i just say if it tant' broke don't fix it, if it worked 30 years ago and still works today why change it.


----------



## Chris15 (Oct 6, 2008)

Um in the case of CBA, fix it because other things sound quite a bit better...

Now sure Adamson is great, but Y18s overpower many a small room. I have to default to Brad's position of whatever works best for the space, client and operators - no point having DLPs for a basic church setup run by mostly unskilled volunteers...


----------



## Dillon (Oct 7, 2008)

Hughesie, you beat me to it. Why is no one looking at Meyer sound? Meyer has established itself as a go-to brand for a large number of touring Broadway shows. You can piece together an entire Meyer system from a Cue Console running LCS (look it up) through their self-powered (or externally amped, if you prefer) speakers of any shape and size. The reality is that Meyer is a brand that the big shows use -- it's quickly taking a big chuck of Cadac's market share. The old J-type is essentially like your parents' old '386 running DOS... Meyer's contributions to the theatrical audio (and in some cases, rock 'n roll) world have been astronomical -- check them out.

There's also been some chat in this thread regarding digital vs. analog. As an industry professional, I couldn't give any better advice to a young audio engineer than this: learn your basics on an analog (routing, eq, gain structure, mixing technique, etc.) then make the switch to digital as soon as possible. Get your hands on as many different digital boards as you can. Digital consoles give producers more bang for their buck -- less outboard equipment (onboard processing is a wonderful thing), smaller space requirements (both FOH and in truck packs), more reliable recalls of shows (due to automation and the ability to integrate with other equipment through MIDI, optical interfaces, etc.), and the recording interfaces offer unrivaled benefits to the old way of doing things. The touring world is very quickly becoming almost entirely digital and if you don't "feel comfortable" behind these desks, you will be left behind.


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 7, 2008)

Dillon said:


> Hughesie, you beat me to it. Why is no one looking at Meyer sound?



Apparently you missed my post. They are my goto brand for theatre with the appropriate budget. I second you thoughts about learning the basics and then transfering to digital asap.

~Dave


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> I tend to think that the CBA i4 filled a purpose when they created it what 20, 30 years ago?


In the year 2000, according to this article.


----------



## airkarol (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmm...


I wouldn't really need anything at FOH besides a Cadac S-Digital...


----------

